# Problem with radeon 4200 IGP



## Mussels (Oct 14, 2009)

radeon 4200 IGP, OC'd to 1000 Core 1333 ram (sideport, 800 system ram)

results are obviously off, and it tends to lock up constantly too (goes "not responding")


edit: 0.3.6 was just released, will be testing asap


----------



## Cheeseball (Oct 15, 2009)

Same issue in 0.3.5 on Windows XP 32-bit. Everything on stock 500MHz. 0.3.6 seems to fix it.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 15, 2009)

0.3.6 has certainly fixed the lag problem for me.

However, it hasnt fixed some of the readings being off.













CCC isnt quite sure either.

128MB sideport (1333Mhz) + 128MB system ram (800MHz) =  3GB of 400MHz ram, according to CCC

and the cores not at 500Mhz either, its running happily at 1000Mhz (according to what i set in the BIOS - and some benchmarks nearly did double in performance)


----------



## HalfAHertz (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice OC . Hoq hot does the NB get?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 15, 2009)

HalfAHertz said:


> Nice OC . Hoq hot does the NB get?



not hot at all. i have a fan on it.


----------



## Pahtet (Oct 15, 2009)

Same broblem on HD 3200




but 0.0.9 version of GPU-Z work


----------



## Mussels (Oct 15, 2009)

thats good information, that an older version worked better. w1zzard should be able to narrow down the problem a lot easier with that.


----------



## Pahtet (Oct 15, 2009)

Mussels said:


> thats good information, that an older version worked better. w1zzard should be able to narrow down the problem a lot easier with that.


I download now all version of GPU-Z but only 0.0.9 show clock's correctly...


----------



## Cheeseball (Oct 15, 2009)

0.3.6 seems to be okay, but 128MB(Sideport)+128MB(SysMem) only shows up as 176MB, when it should be 256MB.

The weird thing is, CCC shows a maximum of 700MB, when it should be at the most, 640MB (128MB(SP) + 512MB(SM) = 640MB total).

I'm thinking it's a Catalyst 9.9 driver issue, and not completely a GPU-Z 0.3.5 issue.


----------



## wahdangun (Oct 16, 2009)

Mussels said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091014/problem.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm i have same problem with you, but it sometimes endded with crash, and i must restart my computer


----------



## Yukikaze (Oct 24, 2009)

Similar issue here:

Asus M4A785TD-M EVO with the HD4200 IGP and 128Mb of DDR3 sideport memory.
9.7 Driver. 
GPU-Z version 0.3.6.

GPU-Z loaded, misreported the readings on clocks, bandwidth and just about everything else. It also recognized the sideport memory as DDR2 instead of DDR3. It then crashed and will no longer start until a reboot is complete with the error message:

"Could not install driver: The specified service has been marked for deletion".

Thanks for working on GPU-Z !!!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2009)

i talked to w1zz directly, he's aware of the issue.

he just has the problem that he cant get any information from AMD/ATI about the cards and how to deal with two sets of ram with different clocks (sideport + UMA)


----------



## sideeffect (Nov 2, 2009)

Riva tuner can read the clocks.  Maybe Wizzard would have more luck asking them than ATI.


----------

